# Long-term apartment rental Rethymnon



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

On return to Rethymnon end June I shall be looking for a long-term rental. A furnished studio or one bedroom apartment would suffice. In or near Rethymnon. NOT grund floor.


----------

